
Chinese hackers stole secret plans for new US Navy weapon - gscott
https://nypost.com/2018/06/08/chinese-hackers-stole-secret-plans-for-new-us-navy-weapon/
======
kchr
Already posted at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17269281](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17269281)

~~~
gscott
This one is more focused on the weapon itself.

